# FM-200 requirements and occupancy



## mia (Oct 24, 2011)

Is there any requirement to use FM 200 supression or is it solely to protect equipment and in the owners interest? Also, are there any restrictions on using a room with under floor FM-200 for office space? The space can hold 40 people and has 1 exit. If the FM 200discharged it would not be drawn into the space-there is no communication between the floor and the occupied area. I assume we would need signage though notifying the occupants what to do if it discharged?

Thanks, Mia


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2011)

Normally owners choice

Why do you want to protect the floor under an office??

Yes signage and fire alarm audio visuals are required


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 24, 2011)

notification and pre-action

room enclosure - pressure enclosure required

underfloor if raised system an above ceiling volume as well

is owners choice


----------



## mia (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi CDA,

We would be repurposing the data room into a general office with cubicles. People and spaces get changed around, if it is not a threat to life safety, and as long as we have the signage and visuals, it might make sense to leave it.

Thanks CDA

Regards, Mia


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2011)

Well suggest highly that you have your company that services the fm come in and set down and go over what you want to do

May be a number of problems

1 inspection of the system / below floor

2 integrity of the room and or below floor

3 what is the hazard that is being protected below floor/ cabling???

Is it wirth the expense to protect the wire????

4 a few others cannot think of


----------

